#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  searching for a book

## Ambrose

Sexual Alchemy: Magical Intercourse with Spirits, by Donald Tyson, I think.
If someone has it could he or she send it to me?As an E-book I mean...

----------


## sylas vael

sexual alchemy by donald tyson. the file is too big to post in a reply, but if
you leave your email i can send it to you......pdf of course.

----------

